# Tea advice please!



## sudzs (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm going to be living in Turkey (east of Ankara) for the next year. I've been here a month and am running out of my stock of Yorkshire Tea so can anyone please recommend a similar tea I can get here? 

I've tried Lipton Yellow Label but it's a bit delicate! As is Lipton Siya Inci. I've had to double up on the number of teabags but still the flavour is not what I like. I want to try some Turkish brands but there are so many to choose from, any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi,

I 've no idea about the taste of Yorkshire. But, here 2 that i like the smelling and taste of them .. 

1) Caykur Tirebolu42
2) Caykur Altinbas


----------



## tezmerkezim (Sep 14, 2015)

Turkish tea very nice


----------



## northstar95 (Nov 14, 2015)

Ahmed or Sadaf

With a little cardamom, its heaven


----------



## kiracci (May 6, 2016)

The taste of paper in teabags kill the flavour of Turkish tea. I would suggest using a teapot. The best brands that I like the most are Caykur Filiz, Caykur Tiryaki.


----------



## Filip1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Best Turkish teas are "Caykur" brand. "Rize Turistik" and "Altin Bas".


----------



## saciki (Oct 28, 2016)

Caykur Filiz blended with a little bit of Rize Tomurcuk (Bergamot Tea)


----------



## lisatr12 (Mar 13, 2017)

You can try local tea shops rather than a brand maybe


----------

